# ADA1/2 Courses



## pr0phet (28 August 2009)

I'm trying to learn about options to pursue a career in the industry.
I know the ADA1 & 2 courses are needed for employment, but I was wondering how good of an learning tool they actually were?
Is there other study I should be doing to help speed up my understanding before trying to take these exams?

Thanks!

PS: are there any brokers that could describe a day-in-the-life? I know it's what I want to do, but I have no idea what they do all day!


----------

